# Why is my Roof Light so Naff ?



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

A nagging thing about my roof light.

When i rotate the handle it locks on one side, but on the other, the hook doesn't seem to grasp the window. So basically, if i push the roof light on one side it stays in place, whereas if i push the other, it moves slightly and the only reason it doesn't open fully is because the latch on the other side is in place properly .

Any tips wise ones one the inner workings etc, or how to dismantle and repair ?

Thanks All

Freddiebooks


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Freddiebooks

Auto Trail told me to force the handle round for a further turn, it will click and will set its self correctly. 

If the hook is not aligned correctly this will not work and you will have to slacken the screws on the system to realign.

A bit of lubrication on the mechanism works well

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi freddiebooks, the roof lights that have been fitted to all the newer autotrails are of poor quality. You need to make sure that there is no lift if you push the roof light up from inside when it is supposed to be locked down, because if it does and you are in an area where high winds might occur your roof light might rip off as mine did. I had them replaced and have never opened them again! Cheers Baz............................... :x


----------

